# REVIEW: SIW System tool <A good tool you ever need>



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

*REVIEW OF SIW, A COMPLETE SYSTEM DIAGNOSIS TOOL*

*PREVIEW* 

I was looking for a good complete system diagnosis tool from past many days. Then I came across this awesome tool. SIW is a 100% portable complete system diagnosis tool. Imagine a scenario in which you have ordered a PC and not sure if the components that are supposed to be part of the PC are actually included or not? This tool will let you solve all those dilemmas. I present my review of this very useful tool.

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/01.jpg

*MY RATINGS* 
5 out of 5. 
If you are wondering that I am too generous, then No. Rating is fully justified. I will explain you why I said so. 


*INSTALLATION*
SIW doesn’t need any installation. It doesn’t write anything to the registry. Hence it is completely portable. The program is just 1.40MB in size. You can load it into a memory stick and perform instant diagnosis of the system. Apart from diagnosis, this tool has many extra functions which I did not find in any other such programs. 

*PROGRAM UPDATES*
A good program should always include an update, which certainly increases our trust towards it. SIW has got program update, which implies manufacturers are in constant improvement process.

*EXPENSE*
This is completely free software for personal use. Read the license agreements. *www.gtopala.com/siw_eula.html

*INTERFACE*
Interface is very good and light on system. Using Windows native interface makes it more compatible to the Windows in terms of speed and operation. During my operation, it never crashed even though lot of Data retrieval is done by it during diagnosis process. During some diagnosis process like retrieving ‘shared DLL’s info’ or such similar process, the CPU utilization became more. This is completely understandable considering the data requested.

*FEATURES*
It offers detailed information about your computer's properties and settings, detailed specifications for CPU, motherboard, chipset, BIOS, CPU, PCI/AGP, USB and internal devices. It also delivers information on the memory installed, connected monitor, graphics card, installed drives, operating system, installed programs, as well as real-time monitors for CPU, memory, page file usage and network traffic. It displays currently active network connections, passwords hidden behind asterisks, installed codecs, and more. The end result can be exported as a report file.

* Review with snap-shots:*
Dial-up users, please be patient. There are many snap shots in the preview which will take a considerable time for loading. Also I have to posts this as two posts becoz each post can handle 15 images only.

*1. Details of Operating system include complete biography! It will let you know whether the Windows is OEM version, Kernel Version, Serial Number, Product Key, and allmost everything at one place. Very handy for diagnosis.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/1Small.jpg


*2. It gives a complete list of extensions used in the system with details of "Default action", "command line" and "Open with list" too. Very handy when system is messed up with extensions.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/2Small.jpg


*3. When it comes to diagnosis, Drivers issue is most common. SIW will all the drivers in your system with "Name", "Description", "Version", "Driver Type" "Status of the Driver"-whether active or not and also "Path of the Driver". *

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/3Small.jpg


*4. We all mess up with our Audio & Video codecs in the system. SIW includes a comprehensive diagnosis of Audio & Video Codecs. Complete list of Audio & Video Drivers are displayed with each & every detail of the Codec. It displays "Type", "Description", "Manufacturer", "Version", "Path", "Size" and the "Status" of the Codec whether it is "OK" or "Not".*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/4Small.jpg


*5. Complete list of Activx control in your system with "Location", "Version" and "Description". It becomes handy when your system is infected.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/5Small.jpg


*6. It lists all the Hrdware details with "Property", and "Value". Get details of CPU, BIOS, PCI, VIDEO, MOTHER BOARD and also Sensors temperatures. In the "Storage Devices" section, it displays HDD temperature and your CD/DVD version and its manufacturer. *

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/6.jpg


*7. Details of Network information with ISP, Organization, MAC Address are included. It also lists details of "Open Ports" in network.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/7Small.jpg


*8. It also comes with some useful utilities. Many time we use "Remember password" while logging to our mail accounts or any such related tasks. Then we forget the password hidden there. How to know?  Eureka! which reveals password hidden as asterrik. I like the way it fishes out hidden password in asterrik!  My IE crashed after retriving password!*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/8.jpg


*9. Network Traffic: Total Traffic, Incoming and Ourgoing in real-time.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/9NEW.jpg

*10. Detailed Info of each & every port used in the system with its "State" and "Local Address". 
*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/10Small.jpg


*11. List of available Network Hosts Scan*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/11.jpg


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

*12. SIW also lets you trace the IP Address of the host! Just type the web address & there you are! I fished out www.thinkdigit.com IP Address too! *

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/12.jpg


*13. Change the MAC Address w.r.t its Adapter too.*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SIW%20REVIEW/13.jpg


*So that ends the review of this wonderful freeware. I recommend this tool to everyone. Feedback of the review will be appreciated.
*


* Download: SIW 1.65.623 *

Manufacturer : SIW


----------



## anandk (Jan 7, 2007)

good review. will check it out. thanx.
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

I appreciate your feedback anand. Thanks. Try it. I am sure you will like it. 

One morething, the animated band above ur sig is sexy!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the info .. will surely check it out.
Anand that animated band is nice.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot man, i could figure out the password for dataone broadband access with Eureka. I had forgotten it. 

It however does not work with Firefox, works only with IE.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome hemant & gautam!


----------



## n2casey (Jan 9, 2007)

Really a nice & useful s/w Kiran.
Great review.
Sorry, again I got that error msg when tried to repu u......


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 10, 2007)

I appreciate your feedback. Truly a good tool.
regarding rep, it's OK dude, hmm....jus keep in mind & rep when u can!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job buddy  
Keep it up 

_Reps on ur way...._


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 10, 2007)

thnka for the tool


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Vishal & tech geek!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

wow nice tool, going to check it  out now.Oh yeah..you have some reps coming your way.catch them.
__________
damn I have repped you recently but i cant remember.Will do as soon as I can


----------



## janitha (Jan 11, 2007)

Good SW, especially since it does not get installed.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 11, 2007)

To Vimal: That problem has become common these days! Me too facing it many times while repping others...
To Janita: Yes..it is a good portable solution, jus load in a memo stick & perform instant diagnosis of any pc...


----------



## janitha (Jan 11, 2007)

@kiran t. m.
I also tried to rep you, but I think it doesn't work.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Janitha*
> @kiran t. m.
> I also tried to rep you, but I think it doesn't work.



But Prem, I got your reps! Are you trying to rep once more!


----------



## n2casey (Jan 13, 2007)

@ Kiran

Ultimately repud for U.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^
That is really a great work dude! I appreciate your effort of remembering it.  Thanks.


----------



## ismart (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice information here… Thanks...What do u think about Dr hardware.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 30, 2007)

ismart said:
			
		

> Very nice information here… Thanks...What do u think about Dr hardware.



I regret for late reply. Jus checked out Dr. hardware home page. Features mentioned are great. But, it seems to be a paid version.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

FYI, SIW is now available in a new version.

*Download: SIW 1.68*


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Tool..thnx Kiran


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 29, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Nice Tool..thnx Kiran



You are welcome.


----------



## casanova (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice tool and a great review. Thx


----------



## ketanbodas (May 1, 2007)

Rocking Review. Thank You.


----------

